

Valveless Pulsejet Engines 1.5 - keenerd
http://www.pulse-jets.com/valveless/

======
tim_hutton
Another intermittent engine (that you really can make at home): the putt-putt
or pop-pop boat: [http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/making-ponyo-or-putt-putt-
boat.h...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/making-ponyo-or-putt-putt-boat.html)

